# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πως φτιαχουμε Αεροφυλλους Πυκνωτες??

## MitsoulasFm

Ξερει κανεις πως φτιαχνουμε αεροφυλλους πυκνωτες και τι υλικα χρειαζομαστε

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ξερει κανεις πως φτιαχνουμε αεροφυλλους πυκνωτες και τι υλικα χρειαζομαστε



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAUPg...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uPwJp_rxRg
gV

----------

TSAKALI (27-08-12)

----------


## MitsoulasFm

υλικα τι υλικα θα παρω

----------


## χαμραδιο

για αεροφυλλους θα χρειαστεις αερα κοπανιστο.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

μπορω να φτιαξω η μπααα

----------


## GeorgeVita

> μπορω να φτιαξω η μπααα



Τι υλικά χρειάζεσαι τα έχει στο video/link που σου έδωσα. Αν μπορείς να τον φτιάξεις είναι δική σου απόφαση. Εμείς, προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσουμε τα μέλη του forum διαβάζουμε κάθε νέο θέμα και προσπαθούμε (οι περισσότεροι) να απαντήσουμε σοβαρά, όχι απαραίτητα σε εσένα αλλά στους επόμενους αναγνώστες του τίτλου θέματος "*Πως φτιαχουμε Αεροφυλλους Πυκνωτες??*".

edit: υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα στο internet ψάχνοντας για "Build variable air capacitor" όπως το: http://www.eham.net/articles/5217
>>> και ένα δικό μας θέμα: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48100
gV

----------


## χαμραδιο

Αραιοφυλλοι ειναι το σωστο απο το αραια φυλλα  τωρα ολα ταλλα περι σοβαροτητας δεν το σχολιαζω.

----------


## p.gabr

> Αραιοφυλλοι ειναι το σωστο απο το αραια φυλλα  τωρα ολα ταλλα περι σοβαροτητας δεν το σχολιαζω.



ΑΕΡΟΦΥΛΛΟΣ

H ονομασια των πυκνωτων ,χαρακτιριζονται απο το διηλεκτρικο τους

πχ  ελαιου,μικας,χαρτου,πολυεστερα, αεροφυλλος...........................



rr.jpg

http://www.surplussales.com/Variable...CapsIndex.html

----------

SRF (27-08-12)

----------


## SRF

> Τι υλικά χρειάζεσαι τα έχει στο video/link που σου έδωσα. Αν μπορείς να τον φτιάξεις είναι δική σου απόφαση. Εμείς, προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσουμε τα μέλη του forum διαβάζουμε κάθε νέο θέμα και προσπαθούμε (οι περισσότεροι) να απαντήσουμε σοβαρά, όχι απαραίτητα σε εσένα αλλά στους επόμενους αναγνώστες του τίτλου θέματος "*Πως φτιαχουμε Αεροφυλλους Πυκνωτες??*".
> 
> edit: υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα στο internet ψάχνοντας για "Build *variable air capacitor*" όπως το: http://www.eham.net/articles/5217
> >>> και ένα δικό μας θέμα: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48100
> gV







> Αραιοφυλλοι ειναι το σωστο απο το αραια φυλλα  τωρα ολα ταλλα περι σοβαροτητας δεν το σχολιαζω.



Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Έστω ότι το ορθόν είναι αυτό που ισχυρίζεσαι, να αποκαλούνται ΑΡΑΙΟφυλλοι!!! 
Αν πας ή τους παραγγείλεις στο εξωτερικό ΠΩΣ θα τους ζητήσεις? 
Γιατί εκεί τους αποκαλούν πυκνωτής ΑΕΡΟΣ και όχι πυκνωτές ΑΡΑΙΟΣ ή ΑΡΑΙΟΣ πυκνωτής!!! Δες λίγο πριν τι σου έγραψε σχετικά ο GeorgeVita επ' αυτού! 
Το ότι υπάρχει ΑΕΡΟΦΥΛΛΟΙ διαφορετικής αποστάσεως μεταξύ φύλλων δεν τους διαχωρίζει σε είδος ΑΡΑΙΟΦΥΛΛΟΥ & ΠΥΚΝΟΦΥΛΛΟΥ ως προς ορολογία! Αλλά σε ΥΠΟΕΙΔΟΣ των αποκαλούμενων ορθά ΑΕΡΟΦΥΛΛΩΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΩΝ!!!

----------


## χαμραδιο

δεν σας βρησκω ομως τοσο προθυμους για απαντησεις πόση ειναι η Cak της 504.

----------


## p.gabr

Το λαθος μας ειναι που απανταμε στις βλακειες σας ,και χανουμε την ωρα μας

Γιατι ποτε δεν εκτιμησατε ,την ωρα που ασχολειται ο καθε ενας , να δωσει μια σωστη απαντηση
Και οταν δωθει μια απαντηση ,στην οποια εχετε μεσανυχτα, τοτε  κανετε το παγωνι......στον αερα η καθε προσπαθεια διαφωτισμου, η καθε καλη προθεση ενημερωσης
Απ την μια χλευαζετε τις λυχνιες και αμεσως μετα ρωτατε και ενδιαφερεστε ,και το σπουδαιοτερο ειδημονες

 1000 μυνηματα εκ μερους (λιγων) ατομων, με αερολογιες ,εμπαιγμους, ηλιθιοτητες και χλευασμους

----------

leosedf (29-08-12), 

manolena (29-08-12), 

moutoulos (28-08-12), 

SRF (27-08-12), 

χαμραδιο (27-08-12)

----------


## χαμραδιο

ο srf απαντησε για την 504 και βρηκε τεραστια διαφορα απ οτι δεινει η φιλιπς τί να υποθεσουμε;

----------


## Brown Fox

*Ιδιοκατασκευή μεταβλητών.*
Αν δουλεύεις τα pcb με ευκολία 
ρίξε  μια ματιά και εδώ:
http://www.sm0vpo.com/use/tuning_caps.htm

----------


## SRF

> δεν σας βρησκω ομως τοσο προθυμους για απαντησεις πόση ειναι η Cak της 504.



Εκτός των άλλων είσαι και τυφλός και προπετής? 
ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΟΥΣΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ που σου αρκεί?

----------

p.gabr (27-08-12)

----------


## SRF

> ο srf απαντησε για την 504 και βρηκε τεραστια *διαφορα απ οτι δεινει η φιλιπς* τί να υποθεσουμε;



Βρήκα? Δεν βρήκα εγώ καμμία διαφορά από... τους κατασκευαστές! Στις χωρητικότητες που ήδη ήξερες ισχύουν αυτά που λέει η Φίλιπς! Εγώ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ κάτι... αλλά... ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ!!!

----------


## χαμραδιο

αμα ειναι να βγαλουμε μια πληροφορια με το τσιγκελι να το ξερω 

αλλα διαβασα αλλα βλεπω εδω του srf μοιαζουν πιο λογικα.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

να ρωτησω και πως θα ξερω εγω ποση χωρητικοτητα εχει αμα φτιαξω

----------


## χαμραδιο

αεροφυλλο ή αραιοφυλλο;

εσυ τί χωρητικοτητα και σε ποση ταση θελεις μετα θα σου πουνε.

----------


## χαμραδιο

οχι αμεσως εδω ενα χρονο κανανε για μια πληροφορια.

----------


## χαμραδιο

ακομα κι ο αλλος που βριζει την 504 ασχοληται, γιατι καταλαβε πως κατι δεν παει καλα μ αυτη.

----------


## SRF

> οχι αμεσως εδω ενα χρονο κανανε για μια πληροφορια.



Συγγνώμη που θα εκραγώ... αλλά να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Αυτά που ρωτάς ΤΟΣΟ ΑΘΩΑ, μήπως ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΨΑΞΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ, και τα ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ? 
Αν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις και να γράφεις, επειδή σήμερα πλεόν ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΗΔΗ... θα έπρεπε να τα έχεις βρει! 
Γιατί σου φταίνε ΣΕ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ αν εσύ είσαι οκνηρέστατος στο να ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΣΤΩ να βρεις ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΙΣΩΣ, αυτό που αναζητάς? 
Γιατί ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΣ από τους άλλους κάτι που ΕΝΑΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ θα μπορούσες ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΙΟ ΑΜΕΣΑ? 

Καληνύχτα Βας-Βας, και στα είπα ΜΠΑΣ?! ΜΠΑΣ? !!!

----------


## tasosmos

Ή στραβος ειναι ο γιαλος...

ή για να βρεις κατι πρεπει να ψαξεις και λιγο μονος σου, μην περιμενεις να σου δινουν τα παντα στο πιατο.

Κι εστω οτι βαριεσαι να κανεις μια ερευνα στο google ή δεν ξερεις αρκετα καλα αγγλικα (λεμε τωρα καμια δικαιολογια της πλακας, λεξικα υπαρχουν απειρα, translation sites το ιδιο, χωρια που βρισκεις και στα ελληνικα απαντηση αρκετα ευκολα)... 
ΑΝ ΕΣΤΩ εβλεπες τα links που εχουν δωθει σε αυτο το θεμα θα εβρισκες και παλι την απαντηση στο πιατο: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post336137

----------


## SRF

> ακομα κι ο αλλος που βριζει την 504 ασχοληται, γιατι καταλαβε πως κατι δεν παει καλα μ αυτη.



Ποιός είναι αυτός? Εγώ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ πάντως ΤΙ πάει ΚΑΛΑ ή ΜΗ με αυτήν ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ!!! Ποιός είναι αυτός που ξέρει ότι "κάτι ΔΕΝ πάει καλά" κιόλας? 

Κουίζ! 
Αλήθεια αν ένας ηλεκτρονικά ελεγχόμενος διακόπτης μπορεί να ανοιγοκλείνει χωρίς πρόβλημα καθυστέρησης μεγαλύτερη από μερικά πχ 7nS στην διαδικασία μεταγωγή του από ανοικτό σε κλειστό κύκλωμα θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει στους 100 Μεγάκυκλους ως φορτοεκφορτωτής ενός LC?

----------


## χαμραδιο

τί δεινει απο καπασιτομετρο απο ντατασιτς δεν αναφερουν λεπτομεριες κατι εγραψε αλλος αλλα ειναι αμφιβολλα.

ενα χρονο ειχες αντιδικια με αλλον μπορουσες να τα ανεφερες τοτε.

----------


## χαμραδιο

τί συμπερασμα βγαζουμε, πως εχει δυνατοτητες πολυ μεγαλητερες απο το σκοπο που φτιαχτικε

μηπως προσπαθουσαν να την υποβαθμησουν;

----------


## SRF

> *τί δεινει* απο καπασιτομετρο *απο ντατασιτς* δεν αναφερουν λεπτομεριες κατι εγραψε αλλος αλλα ειναι αμφιβολλα.
> 
> ενα χρονο ειχες αντιδικια με αλλον μπορουσες να τα ανεφερες τοτε.



Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς! Αντιδικία εγώ είχα με κανέναν γνώστη? Πότε? ΠΟΥ? ΠΟΙΟΝ? 
Εκτός των άλλων, δεν υποχρεούμαι να "αναφέρω" σε κανέναν και για τίποτα, ΟΥΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΥ!!! Ειδικά μάλιστα σε ανθρώπους που την θεωρία των ηλεκτρονικών την ξέρουν μόνο από τα θεωρεία των Θεάτρων τους και νομίζουν ότι λέει παραμύθια εντός της!!!

----------


## χαμραδιο

μεχρι τωρα εχουμε Cg1k=22pf,Cak=9pf Cag1=1,2pf απο κει και υστερα οποιος θελει τα χρησιμοποιει.

----------


## χαμραδιο

να βοηθησω θελω.

----------


## χαμραδιο

> τί συμπερασμα βγαζουμε, πως εχει δυνατοτητες πολυ μεγαλητερες απο το σκοπο που φτιαχτικε
> 
> μηπως προσπαθουσαν να την υποβαθμησουν;



νομιζω ειναι σημαντικο , ναι γιατι δεν μπορουσαν να αποφυγουν τις παραπανω δυνατοτητες που ειχε.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

να ρωτησω τα φυλλα του αεροφυλλου πως θα τα κοψω τι μηχανη θα χρειαστω

----------


## Brown Fox

@MitsoulasFm 
Κόψιμο φύλλων με ειδικό ψαλίδι
http://www.eham.net/articles/5217
Επιπλέον, στο παρακάτω λινκ θα βρεις τρόπο υπολογισμού της χωρητικότητας που δημιουργείται 
ανάμεσα σε δύο παράλληλες πλάκες που ανάμεσα τους υπάρχει αέρας.
http://www.daycounter.com/Calculator...lculator.phtml
Έτσι μπορείς να σχηματίσεις μιά αρχική εικόνα γιά τη χωρητικότητα των δύο πλακών.
Χρησιμοποιώντας περισσότερα  ζεύγη πλακών  αυξάνεις τη χωρητικότητα στην επιθυμητή τιμή. 
Σε ότι αφορά την τάση που αντέχουν οι πλάκες ανάμεσά τους, πριν σπινθιρίσουν, 
υπολόγισε περίπου 1000 βολτ για κάθε χιλιοστό μεταξύ των πλακών.


Τα παραπάνω στοιχεία που σου αναφέρω θα σε βοηθήσουν να πάρεις μια αρχική εικόνα 
για αυτό που θέλεις να κατασκευάσεις. Καλό θα είναι να μην περιοριστείς μόνο στα 
αναφερόμενά μου  αλλά να τα επαληθεύσεις από σχετική μελέτη βιβλίων ή από το ιντερνετ, 
για να αποκομίσεις γνωστικό όφελος από την κατασκευή σου.
 Φιλικά, Βασίλης.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

εγω θελω να φτιαξω 1000pf ποσα φυλλα θα βαλω

----------


## χαμραδιο

σεναν που ειχα αγορασει πριν χρονια εβαλα χαρτι κολλημενο στις πλακες με βερνικι και ανεβηκε η χωρητικοτητα πανω απο 4 φορες για αραιοφυλλο λεω.

----------


## Brown Fox

@MitsoulasFm 
Στο πρώτο λινκ που σου έδωσα ο πυκνωτής είναι περίπου 220 pf και όπως φαίνεται 
στο σχήμα ο στάτορ έχει διαστάσεις 3x4 ίντσες, δηλαδή περίπου 7.5x10 εκατοστά. 
Αν διπλασιάσεις αυτές τις διαστάσεις (και τις αντίστοιχες του ρότορα) χωρίς να αλλάξεις 
την απόσταση των πλακών, τετραπλασιάζεται η χωρητικότητα στα 880 pf, 
αλλά ο πυκνωτής που προκύπτει είναι τεράστιος. Καλό θα ήταν να σχεδίαζες ένα μικρότερο πυκνωτή, 
πχ στα 440 pf και να τον συνέδεες παράλληλα με ένα σταθερό, καλής ποιότητας ώστε 
να πετύχεις το επιθυμητό. Τα 440 pf μπορείς να τα πετύχεις με 24 ζεύγη πλακών και 
διαστάσεις όπως στο πρώτο λινκ. 
Επιπλέον, αν το ψάξεις και λίγο παραπάνω (σύμφωνα με το δεύτερο λινκ) ίσως να καταλήξεις 
σε μια σχεδίαση που να ικανοποιεί καλύτερα τις ανάγκες σου και να αποτελεί καθαρά δικό σου δημιούργημα. 
Φιλικά, Βασίλης.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

δηλαδη να βαλω περισσοτερα φυλλα

----------


## Brown Fox

Τι να σου πώ.. δεν ξέρω.. εσύ αποφασίζεις. 
Τα "εργαλεία" όμως τα έχεις στη διάθεσή σου.. :Wink: 
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## itta-vitta

Δύσκολο να τον πετύχεις. Θέλει πολύ ακρίβεια στο κόψιμο των υλικών και ειδικά στο διάτρητο σωληνάκι που κανονίζει τις αποστάσεις των φύλλων. Το κόψιμο των φύλλων πρέπει να γίνει σε πρέσσα. Με το λαμαρινοψάλιδο θα σου βγούν ό,τι νάναι. Άλλοι βάζουν παξιμάδια (όχι αυτά που τρώγονται, περικόχλια) για τις αποστάσεις των φύλλων, αντί για κομμένο διάτρητο σωληνάκι. Δεν θα σε συμβούλευα να το τολμήσεις. Πεταμένα λεφτά.

----------


## χαμραδιο

παντως για το αεροφυλλος ετσι αναφερεται παντου ,δεν ειναι το μονο λαθος που επικρατησε και αναπαραγεται συνεχεια.

----------


## ta03

Αεροφυλλος μεταβλητος πυκνωτης (air variable capacitor) ειναι η σωστη ονομασια

----------


## χαμραδιο

στα Αγγλικα ειναι σωστο στη μεταφραση πρεπει να λεγεται αραιοφυλλος δηλ. με αραια φυλλα αεροφυλλος θα πει με φυλλα απο αερα.

----------


## p.gabr

> στα Αγγλικα ειναι σωστο στη μεταφραση πρεπει να λεγεται αραιοφυλλος δηλ. με αραια φυλλα αεροφυλλος θα πει με φυλλα απο αερα.



..................................................  ...
ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ............. καλα

Πυραυλο στον αερα σταματας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Μαλλον δεν εισαι σε θεση  ,  να καταλαβεις αυτα που σου γραφουν



πατα αυτο και ξαναδιαβασε
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post549880


εδω δεν τα ειπαμε και τα ξαναπαμε αλλες 10 φορες

----------

SRF (29-08-12)

----------


## MitsoulasFm

_ΑΕΡΟΦΥΛΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ??_

----------


## p.gabr

NAI,NAI ,NAI,NAI,NAI ,NAI, NAI, NAI 
NAI,NAI ,NAI,NAI,NAI ,NAI, NAI, NAI 
NAI,NAI ,NAI,NAI,NAI ,NAI, NAI, NAI 

To καταλάβαμε επιτελους ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## MitsoulasFm

EΓΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ

----------


## χαμραδιο

ειπαμε ετσι λεγεται παντου αλλα ειναι ενα απο τα λαθη που εχουν επικρατησει, το ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολο να το δεχτει καποιος αλλα ειναι λαθος.

οταν πολλοι πιστευουν στο λαθος ενας δεν μπορει να αλλαξει την γνωμη τους.

δεν εχουμε δημοκρατια εδω να ψηφησετε ειναι λαθος τελος.

ελαιοφυλλοι ,πολυεστεροφυλλοι ,αεροφυλλοι, κραταμε το τελευταιο γιατι ακουγεται πιο καλα.

----------


## χαμραδιο

στο ιδιο βιβλιο εχει κι αλλο λαθος που εχει επικρατισει παντου, ιονοσφαιρα, ιονοσφαιρικη διαδοση λαθος, ειναι παλι λαθος μεταφρασης.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> Δύσκολο να τον πετύχεις. Θέλει πολύ ακρίβεια στο κόψιμο των υλικών και ειδικά στο διάτρητο σωληνάκι που κανονίζει τις αποστάσεις των φύλλων. Το κόψιμο των φύλλων πρέπει να γίνει σε πρέσσα. Με το λαμαρινοψάλιδο θα σου βγούν ό,τι νάναι. Άλλοι βάζουν παξιμάδια (όχι αυτά που τρώγονται, περικόχλια) για τις αποστάσεις των φύλλων, αντί για κομμένο διάτρητο σωληνάκι. Δεν θα σε συμβούλευα να το τολμήσεις. Πεταμένα λεφτά.



ποσο κανει ενας για να παρω 1000pf

----------


## Costis Ni

> NAI,NAI ,NAI,NAI,NAI ,NAI, NAI, NAI 
> NAI,NAI ,NAI,NAI,NAI ,NAI, NAI, NAI 
> NAI,NAI ,NAI,NAI,NAI ,NAI, NAI, NAI 
> 
> To καταλάβαμε επιτελους ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;



Μη ρε φίλε, ηρέμησε, είσαι και σ ηλικία επικίνδυνη, κρίμα να σε χάσουμε τσάμπα....

----------

p.gabr (29-08-12)

----------


## Μηλων

Καλημερα, βαςβας δυο μερες εληψα και τα κανες μπαχαλο για προσεξε απο τη στιγμη που δεινει ορισμο για το τί ειναι αυτη η λεξη δεν υπαρχει λαθος

τωρα ετοιμολογικα μπορει να ειναι φυλλα απο αερα αλλα αφου δινει, ξαναγραφω, ορισμο συμφωνουμε ολοι μας να το δεχτουμε.

κι εγω μπορει να πιστευα πως ειναι λαθος αλλα εκανα λαθος.

----------

p.gabr (29-08-12)

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Γεια σας παιδιά
Λοιπόν για να μην παιδεύεστε με τη κατασκευή πυκνωτή έχω να σας δώσω την εξής πληροφορία (για όσους μένουν στην Αθήνα) πολλοί μπορεί να το ξέρουν.
Στη πλατεία Αβισινίας στο Μοναστηράκι είναι ένας μπάρμπας που πουλάει λάμπες, πυκνωτές και όργανα παλιά και μεταχειρισμένα χύμα, εκεί μπορείτε να βρείτε πυκνωτές σε άριστη κατάσταση και μάλιστα επάργυρους, συνήθως είναι κανιβαλισμένοι από στρατιωτικούς ασυρμάτους. Η τιμή τους δεν είναι στάνταρ, ο μπάρμπας ζητάει ότι θέλει αλλά σίγουρα είναι κάποιο ποσό που μπορείς να δώσεις, συν του ότι μπορείς να κάνεις και παζάρια. Με μια βόλτα εκεί κάποια Κυριακή πρωί η οποία θα συνοδεύεται με το πατροπαράδοτο καφεδάκι στο θησείο, μπορείτε να βρείτε ωραία εξαρτήματα χωρίς να χρειαστεί ο κόπος να κατασκευάσετε που σίγουρα δεν θα είναι καλύτερο από αυτό που θα βρείτε.

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο σωστη η απαντηση σου
Ομως εγω ποτε δεν επιλεγω αυτους τους εκμεταλευτες

Υπαρχει το ιντερνετ που με λιγο ψαξιμο βρισκεις τα παντα
Το να πουλουν μια βαση οκταλ σκουριασμενη πεντε εβρο ,εεε οχι βρε φιλε δεν τους τα δινεις


Τωρα για πυκνωτη μεταβλητο αεροφυλλο,για δεκτες που ειναι μικρο το διακενο ειναι δυσκολο να φτειξεις εως αδυνατον
Για πομπους ομως ειναι σχετικα ευκολο
Κοβεις τα φυλλα σε CNC ,αποστατες υπαρχουν η κοβεις και η μονη δυσκολια ειναι στον αξονα , αν θες ρουλεμανακι για σουπερ -ντουπερ
Παντως γινεται

----------


## Marc

Εγώ έφτιαξα αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...do=file&id=259
Φωτογραφίες και λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής αν σε ενδιαφέρουν από την επόμενη εβδομάδα ...λόγω διακοπών!

----------

p.gabr (29-08-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Μπραβο βρε Μακη
Τα συγχαρητηρια μου και για την κατασκευη και για το αρχειο
Δεν το ειχα δει
Συγχαρητηρια και παλι

----------

Marc (29-08-12)

----------


## itta-vitta

> Γεια σας παιδιά
> Λοιπόν για να μην παιδεύεστε με τη κατασκευή πυκνωτή έχω να σας δώσω την εξής πληροφορία (για όσους μένουν στην Αθήνα) πολλοί μπορεί να το ξέρουν.
> Στη πλατεία Αβισινίας στο Μοναστηράκι είναι ένας μπάρμπας που πουλάει λάμπες, πυκνωτές και όργανα παλιά και μεταχειρισμένα χύμα, εκεί μπορείτε να βρείτε πυκνωτές σε άριστη κατάσταση και μάλιστα επάργυρους, συνήθως είναι κανιβαλισμένοι από στρατιωτικούς ασυρμάτους. Η τιμή τους δεν είναι στάνταρ, ο μπάρμπας ζητάει ότι θέλει αλλά σίγουρα είναι κάποιο ποσό που μπορείς να δώσεις, συν του ότι μπορείς να κάνεις και παζάρια. Με μια βόλτα εκεί κάποια Κυριακή πρωί η οποία θα συνοδεύεται με το πατροπαράδοτο καφεδάκι στο θησείο, μπορείτε να βρείτε ωραία εξαρτήματα χωρίς να χρειαστεί ο κόπος να κατασκευάσετε που σίγουρα δεν θα είναι καλύτερο από αυτό που θα βρείτε.



Πρόκειται για τον "Παράγκα" ή Σουλελές. Είναι το επώνυμό του. Το όνομα δεν το θυμάμαι. Γνωστός από παλιά στους 
ραδιοπειρα-ματισ-τές. Προγεννέστερος του Ποπ, του Βασίλη και των άλλων. Έχει καλό υλικό αλλά δεν είναι φτηνός και δεν κάνει πολλά παζάρια. Ειδικά στα μεγάλα και καλά κομμάτια, αραιόφυλλους, πηνία ρόλλερ κλπ δεν κάνει παζάρια. Λέει μια τιμή και αν θέλεις. Από παλιά τα ηλεκτρονικά υλικά δεν ήταν φτηνά.

----------


## sigmacom

> ειπαμε ετσι λεγεται παντου αλλα ειναι ενα απο τα λαθη που εχουν επικρατησει, το ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολο να το δεχτει καποιος αλλα ειναι λαθος.
> 
> οταν πολλοι πιστευουν στο λαθος ενας δεν μπορει να αλλαξει την γνωμη τους.
> 
> δεν εχουμε δημοκρατια εδω να ψηφησετε ειναι λαθος τελος.
> 
> ελαιοφυλλοι ,πολυεστεροφυλλοι ,αεροφυλλοι, κραταμε το τελευταιο γιατι ακουγεται πιο καλα.



Κάποιοι πέραν της λογικής εξήγησης βάσει προσδιορισμού με το διηλεκτρικό (αέρας), παρέθεσαν και βιβλιογραφία που τους αποκαλεί (σωστά) *αερόφυλλους*. Λεξιπλασίες "ελαιοφυλλοι, πολυεστεροφυλλοι" δεν υπάρχουν. Υπάρχουν πυκνωτές ελαίου και πυκνωτές πολυεστερικοί αντίστοιχα, μίκας, κεραμείκοι κλπ, και αυτό αφορά *το διηλεκτρικό τους*. 

- Οι αερόφυλλοι που συναντάμε σε δέκτες μεσαίων με πολύ πυκνή πλέξη των οπλισμών (πολύ πυκνότερη από αυτούς που συναντάμε π.χ. για τα FM), βάσει της λογικής σου είναι "πυκνόφυλλοι πυκνωτές".
- Οι πυκνωτές σε μηχανήματα ισχύος RF που μεταβάλλουν την χωρητικότητά τους για να συντονιστεί το μηχάνημα εκεί που θέλουμε, αλλάζοντας την απόσταση μεταξύ των δυο οπλισμών τους από π.χ. 1 mm έως 10 cm, βάσει της λογικής σου είναι "αραιοπυκνοδίφυλλοι" πυκνωτές.

Δεν συνηθίζω να κάνω δημόσιες παρατηρήσεις σε κανέναν, αλλά με προκάλεσε η επιμονή και τα κατά ριπάς post. Το ότι δεν θα βρεις καμία αναγνωρισμένη βιβλιογραφία που να υποστηρίζει την λογική σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι μηχανικοί του πλανήτη συνωμότησαν για να σε βγάλουν τρελό. Νομίζω ότι απλά κάνεις λάθος.

----------

SRF (29-08-12), 

ta03 (30-08-12)

----------


## itta-vitta

Πιστεύω ότι αν δινόταν η ονομασία με βάση το διηλεκτρικό μέσο, θα λεγόταν μεταβλητός αέρος ή μίκας κάτι που έχω δει σε παλιά βιβλία ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών. Αφού ο προσδιορισμός της ονομασίας γίνεται σύμφωνα με τα φύλλα δηλ την απόσταση των φύλλων, τότε σωστά λέγεται πυκνόφυλλος ή αραιόφυλλος. Και ο "δάσκαλος" έτσι τους έγραφε στα σχέδιά του. Τυχαία αυτό έπεσε στα χέρια μου. Δείτε τους μεταβλητούς εξόδου. Το σχέδιο γράφει "αραιόφ" και όχι "αερόφ".006 (1522 x 1148).jpg

----------


## itta-vitta

Επίσης πρόχειρα που έψαξα και ο Τριλιανός αραιόφυλλο τον αναφέρει (τόμος β΄ σελ 73) και όχι αερόφυλλο. Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν το βιβλίο υπάρχει στα αρχεία του ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ

----------

p.gabr (29-08-12)

----------


## sigmacom

To "μεταβλητός πυκνωτής αέρος" έχει λογική & πρακτική βάση. Προσδιορίζει ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος πυκνωτή, *βάσει διηλεκτρικού*, ασχέτως των μηχανικών διαφοροποιήσεων που εκ των πραγμάτων θα αλλάζουν ανάλογα την επιθυμητή χωρητικότητα. 

Αν όμως επιμένετε (όσοι επιμένετε) στο αντίθετο, τότε π.χ. ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός χαμηλής χωρητικότητας που περιέχει λίγα τυλίγματα θα έπρεπε να τον αποκαλείτε "ολιγόφυλλος", και τους μεγάλης χωρητικότητας "πολύφυλλος". Ένας multilayer χαμηλής χωρητικότητας το ίδιο "ολιγόφυλλος" και ένας υψηλής χωρητικότητας "πολύφυλλος". Εννοείται και οι μεταβλητοί κενού αέρος, και όλοι! Αν χρησιμοποιήσετε διηλεκτρικό προσδιορισμό, πιπέρι!

Να το επεκτείνουμε και σε άλλα υλικά! Οι μετασχηματιστές δεν θα προσδιορίζονται αν θα είναι τοροειδείς, αέρος ή σιδήρου κλπ, αλλά πολύσπειροι ή ολιγόσπειροι - και προφανώς αν θα είναι πυκνόσπειροι ή αραιόσπειροι! Οι αντιστάσεις να μην προσδιορίζονται από το υλικό αν θα είναι άνθρακος, σύρματος κλπ, αλλά από την πυκνότητα του λωρίδων άνθρακα ή τον αριθμό των σπειρών (για τις αντιστάσεις σύρματος). Και τα πηνία!!! Όχι αυτεπαγωγές, αέρος, φερίττης κλπ. Πυκνόσπειρα και αραιόσπειρα! Τρανζίστορ? Πφ! Με το μέγεθος, ξέρω γω? Λυχνίες? Με το ρεύμα ανόδου! Ολιγάμπερες και πολυάμπερες!


ΟΚ, το έκανα αστείο, όμως η συλλογιστική αυτή είναι. Το χαρακτηριστικό των πυκνωτών είναι το διηλεκτρικό τους. Οι διαστάσεις και η εσωτερική σύνθεσή τους μεταβάλλεται αναλόγως την επιθυμητή χωρητικότητα, οπότε δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί σταθερά χαρακτηρισμού τους.

----------


## Μηλων

μη του δινουμε και πολυ θαρρος γιατι εχει καβατζα και την ιονοσφαιρα που ειναι κι αυτο λαθος οπως λεει.

----------


## silver

Αγαπητε itta-vitta οΤριλιανος χρησιμοποιει την λεξη αραιοφυλλος για τον C1 για να τονισει οτι ειναι: μεταβλητος πυκνωτης αερος με αραια φυλλα και αυτο διοτι στην θεση που βρισκεται χρειαζεται πυκνωτης που να αντεχει σε υψηλη RF ταση ενω για τον C2 αναφερει οτι ειναι απλος μεταβλητος,εννοειται πυκνωτης αερος,που δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι με αραια φυλλα.Για τον ιδιο ακριβως λογο και στο σχεδιο που ανεβασες ζηταει ο "ποιητης"αραιοφυλλους αν και δεν χρειαζοταν παντου.Μαλιστα πολλες φορες χρειαζοταν να αφαιρεσουμε ενδιαμεσα φυλλα σε βαρος της συνολικης χωρητικοτητας για να πετυχουμε μεγαλυτερη ανοχη σε RF τασεις ποσο μαλλον οταν ειχαμε στον εναν οπλισμο του πυκνωτη την υψηλη ταση και στον αλλον την γη οποτε αν βραχυκυκλωνε η σπινθιριζε ειχαμε και αλλα "παρατραγουδα".Αρα το αραιοφυλλος ειναι ενα ειδος μεταβλητου πυκνωτη αερος.Το ιδιο και ο πυκνοφυλλος η οπως λεει και ο Τριλλιανος κοινος δλδ περιπου σαν και αυτους των παλιων ραδιοφωνων.Ενα απο τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα των μεταβλητων πυκνωτων ειναι και η μεγιστη ταση την οποια μπορουν να αντεξουν.Οσο πιο αραια φυλλα τοσο μεγαλυτερη η ταση λειτουργιας.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους πυκνωτες κενου(γυαλινους).Οσο μεγαλυτερη ταση αντεχουν τοσο μεγαλυτερο ειναι το μεγεθος τους,για την ιδια χωρητικοτητα παντα,και αυτο λογω της μεγαλυτερης αποστασης των οπλισμων τους.Τελος για να προσδιορισουμε ποσο "αραιος" πρεπει να ειναι ο αεροφυλλος η ο πυκνοφυλλος πυκνωτης πρεπει να ξερουμε σε τι ταση θα δουλεψει και για αυτο οι κατασκευαστες σου δινουν μεγιστη-ελαχιστη χωρητικοτητα και ταση λειτουργιας.

----------


## TSAKALI

Μικρο το κακο βρε παιδια, αν ειναι αραιοφυλλος η αεροφυλλος,
εγω ακομη μπερδευω τον κορκοδειλο με τον κροκοδειλο.

----------


## itta-vitta

Κι εγώ, τη Μαδαγασκάρη με τη Μαγαδασκάρη.
Στο θέμα μας. Δεν συμφωνώ με το αερόφυλλος, η λέξη δεν σημαίνει τίποτε και δεν την έχω δει γραμμένη σε σχετικές κατασκευές, σε βιβλία ή περιοδοκά παρά μόνο την έχω ακούσει.  Βρήκα και σε άλλα βιβλία και περιοδικά να λένε τους μεταβλητούς ΥΤ αραιόφυλλους. Δεν τα παραθέτω, νομίζω ότι ο Ποπ και  ο Τριλιανός αρκούν. Μένω εδώ, δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να συνεχιστεί η διαφωνία.
Αυτά, όλα καλά.

----------


## spirakos

> Μικρο το κακο βρε παιδια, αν ειναι αραιοφυλλος η αεροφυλλος,
> εγω ακομη μπερδευω τον κορκοδειλο με τον κροκοδειλο.



 Κανεις λαθος, εδω κρινεται η σωτηρια της ανθρωποτητας και η εξοδος απο την ΕΕ
Παντος μετα απο τοσες σελιδες ακομα δε καταλαβα πιο ειναι σωστοτερο και γιατι..

----------


## leosedf

Άντε ρε? Αερόφυλλος?
Εγώ τόσα χρόνια νόμιζα ότι λέγεται αεριόφυλλος απο τα "αέρια".

----------


## χαμραδιο

και η λεξη ιονοσφαιρα ειναι λαθος.

----------


## χαμραδιο

στην μεταφραση χαθηκε ενα τ κι απο τοτε εμεινε λαθος.

----------


## spirakos

Ιοντοσφαιρα μηπως? Αυτο εχει μεγαλυτερη λογικη
Με τους πυκνωτες τι γινεται, περιγραφονται βαση διηλεκτρικου ή βαση αποστασης των φυλλων ή μηπως και τα δυο ειναι σωστα?

----------

χαμραδιο (30-08-12)

----------


## MitsoulasFm

εδω ολοκληρο λεξιλογικο θεμα ανοιξαμε βλεπω  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Η λέξη αερόφυλλος προσδιορίζει το διηλεκτρικό υλικό (μονωτικό) που χρησιμοποιείται σε μία κατηγορία μεταβλητών πυκνωτών για να τους διαχωρίσει από άλλες κατηγορίες μεταβλητών πυκνωτών όπως αυτές που χρησιμοποιούν ως διηλεκτρικό υλικό το πλαστικό στις διάφορες εμφάνσεις του (πολυεστερικές κατηγορίες) όπως οι γνωστοί πυκνωτές τύπου trimmer.

Άλλωστε δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει τεχνική προδιαγραφή τύπου: πυκνωτής με αραιά φύλλα γιατί πραγματικά αποτελεί γενικότητα. Τα γεωμετρικά και ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά των πυκνωτών σε κάθε τύπο τους είναι συγκεκριμένα και μετρήσιμα βάσει των αντίστοιχων μονάδων μέτρησης διεθνώς!

Λοιπές ερμηνείες μάλλον είναι αερολογίες!!

ΥΓ. Ντάξει, όλοι θα καταλαβαίναμε αν κάποιος ζητά αραιόφυλλο τι θέλει, αλλά αν σε κατάστημα του εjωτερικού ζήταγες pantofle θα καταλάβαινε ο υπάλληλος του εξωτρικού ότι ζητάς RF linear amplifier ή θα σου σερβίριζε πασούμι?

----------

SRF (30-08-12)

----------


## CLOCKMAN

ήθελα να φτιάσω έναν κεραμόφυλλο και έναν ηλεκτρολυτικόφυλλο πυκνωτή αλλά τελικά κατέληξα να φτιάξω ένα λαδόφυλλο όπου έβαλα τυράκι και σπανάκι και έγινε σπανακόφυλλος όπου αντέχει στους 260c για μια ώρα και είναι και πεντανόστιμος.  :Tongue2:

----------

χαμραδιο (30-08-12)

----------


## χαμραδιο

[QUOTE=Γιώργος Ανώνυμος;550416]Η λέξη αερόφυλλος προσδιορίζει το διηλεκτρικό υλικό (μονωτικό) που χρησιμοποιείται σε μία κατηγορία μεταβλητών πυκνωτών για να τους διαχωρίσει από άλλες κατηγορίες μεταβλητών πυκνωτών όπως αυτές που χρησιμοποιούν ως διηλεκτρικό υλικό το πλαστικό στις διάφορες εμφάνσεις του (πολυεστερικές κατηγορίες) όπως οι γνωστοί πυκνωτές τύπου trimmer.

Άλλωστε δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει τεχνική προδιαγραφή τύπου: πυκνωτής με αραιά φύλλα γιατί πραγματικά αποτελεί γενικότητα. Τα γεωμετρικά και ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά των πυκνωτών σε κάθε τύπο τους είναι συγκεκριμένα και μετρήσιμα βάσει των αντίστοιχων μονάδων μέτρησης διεθνώς!

Λοιπές ερμηνείες μάλλον είναι αερολογίες!!

ΥΓ. Ντάξει, όλοι θα καταλαβαίναμε αν κάποιος ζητά αραιόφυλλο τι θέλει, αλλά αν σε κατάστημα του εjωτερικού ζήταγες pantofle θα καταλάβαινε ο υπάλληλος του εξωτρικού ότι ζητάς RF linear amplifier ή θα σου σερβίριζε πασούμι?

[/QUOT

η λεξεις πυκνωτης αερος, αυτο ειναι το σωστο, τί προσδιοριζει;

αεροφυλλος δεν προσδιοριζει τιποτα ειναι απλα ενα λαθος.

----------

